# Manually adding secondary DNS server using dhclient



## mmayer (May 14, 2018)

Hi there,

as our host provider's DNS server keeps on having issues on a regular basis I'd like to add a secondary DNS server as a backup.

Currently using dhclient, resolv.conf gets updated each time with the provider's DNS server IP.

Ideally, I'd like to append a secondary DNS server when that happens instead of just telling dhclient or resolvconf to not overwrite resolv.conf in case our provider changes the DNS server or we move to another node and forget about it.

Is there a simple way of doing this? First thought I had was looking at some post-dhclient hook to put it in manually but maybe there's a better way of doing this or someone did it already and has the solution at their fingertips.

Marco


----------



## tobik@ (May 14, 2018)

Add something like this to /etc/dhclient.conf

```
interface "lagg0" {
    append domain-name-servers 10.0.1.1;
}
```


----------

